# Rhombeus



## rhombeusdk (Aug 31, 2012)

what kind of Serrasalmus's this.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

S. Rhombeus


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

^ Agree.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

In the top pic it looks more like s. compressus rather than s. rhombeus.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

^ Disagree.

The anal fin crosses in the posterior part of the dorsal, while in compressus it crosses about halfway the dorsal.


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

rhombeus ... in my view


----------



## GreenPiranha (Feb 21, 2013)

looks a lot like mine


----------

